# [SOLVED] Cannot install Windows 7



## Dr. wOrM (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I am very frusterated... I just bought windows 7 pro 64 bit for my new computer and have the .iso image file burned correctly onto a dvd-r. I have done this many times, not with 7, and have gotten it to work no sweat. The problem is, the dvd boots, installs preliminary setup files, gets me into the screen where i choose "install", but there it hangs. Forever, until after 10 minutes or so I get the error that install.wim does not exist. 

BAckground info: 
- I am trying to install over win xp 64 bit (i think that is my prob) As some kind of compatibility issue has become very apparent to me after a few hours of google searches. It seems quite.. well, ignorent for microsoft to not have a disk format option prior to the windows 7 install option, if there are known compatability issues. 
- my new motherboard has an older IDE/PATA port, which is the interface of my DVD drive. It boots/burn the image file fine, seeming to me that the drive isnt the issue.
- I have tried running the windows 7 setup.exe directly from desktop, but it doesnt even do anything...
- I have downloaded the .iso two times, to no avail. And on my older pc about a yr ago, which had a 32 bit OS, I tried to install the 32 bit version of 7 home, and got the same exact error. 

Funny thing is, and Im not sure about this, but i believe that at one point i got so fed up with windows I picked up a copy of Linux Ubuntu. I ran the disk directly (didnt install anything on my Hard drive) and then reformatted my Hard drive. Well, then when I attempted to install Windows 7, I believe it worked (32bit version). Because I was using 7 for a while!!!!

Do I simply need to reformat my Hard drive? in order to install 7? 
What the bloody hell is microsoft doing, trying to confuse us all and give us headaches which keep me awake in bed? 

Im sorry for the horendously long description, but i felt it necessary. Please I beg on my hands and knees if anyone has just ONE little smidge of information for me, I would be so grateful. ray:

Thank you all :grin:


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Cannot install Windows 7*

Windows 7 Setup allows you to "delete" an existing partition prior to installing Windows 7 on it. You need to delete the existing system partition on the hard drive, then choose to install Windows 7 in that same place (which will be shown as "unallocated space").

Windows Setup will automatically create a new partition there, then automatically format it, then the actual installation of Win7 will begin when formatting is complete.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Cannot install Windows 7*

Where are you downloading the ISO from?

Careful about judging Microsoft too quick; the Format option is after you hit Install with Windows 7.

Try copying all the installation files to a 4GB USB drive; make sure the USB drive has an Active partition. See Part 2 here: USB Windows 7 Installation Key Drive - Create - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## Dr. wOrM (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: Cannot install Windows 7*

Hey doods thanks for the input. If i hadnt of figured it out i would have tried booting from thumb drive.
The problem before, was the setup wouldnt even progress far enough for me to delete a prior partition. 

Heres what I did. First I downloaded linux ubuntu 10.10,, which i must say seems to work without a hitch. I ran it from the disk, and formatted my windows xp partition, completely erasing my disk. Then I rebooted with my windows 7 disk in the drive. It did the normal stuff, installed the preliminary files, and took took me through the windows 7 flying colors intro sequence. When it got to the first windows 7 blue screen with the bird, nothing appeared. So, I ejected my disk, and then put it back in the drive and voila! Install screen appears. I click install and voila! it works, I am able to create and edit partitions. Clicked next, took me to the actual install screen where it shows windows 7 progress. But it halted on 1% for about 10 mins. So, again I ejected my disk an re-inserted it, after clicking "retry" on the warning there is no disk prompt, It started expanding windows files as it should! VOILA! It seems there is something wrong with my drive, as if its having problems transitioning between the various install sequences. 

For anyone thats having trouble installing 7 over XP. You need to format your hard drive first, or create a partition for 7 to load onto. there are various tutorials on how to do that over the net. Then you need to ensure you dvd-rom drive is working.. apparently mine isn't totally functional right now. (its an old PATA on a modern system) 

That being said, eject your windows 7 install disk if things start to "hang" it may just be your optical drive having problems reading the files. It may just need a another try, at least it worked for me.

Good luck, and thanks Jonathan and pip for the quick responses

Sorry microsoft, but why didn't you make this installer compatible to install over windows xp?? seems very silly to me!

Peace.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Cannot install Windows 7*

Glad to hear you got it sorted out. Let us know if you need anything else!


----------

